# ORSOVA - Thomas (Mcgregor) , last name unknown



## Rogermullan (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi seeking information on the above name.
Thomas worked as a crew member ( perhaps an engineer) and we do know he sailed from Sydney to London in 1966. If you have any information on this man I'd be most grateful.
Roger


----------



## Rogermullan (Jul 20, 2013)

*ORSOVA Thomas Mcgregor Wilkie, 3rd engineer, ORSOVA 1966*

Hi. If you have any information on Thomas M Wilkie please contact me. Thank you Roger


----------

